# Bald spot on chest



## shy sheep (Jul 30, 2012)

One of my sheep has kind of a baldish spot on her chest, I don't know if she was scratching and it came out, or if she's got somerhin wrong with her. I'm really worried!!!


----------



## secuono (Jul 30, 2012)

Picture would help.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 31, 2012)

If it's on her brisket (the part in between the front legs), it's normal and I wouldn't worry about it. On older ewes it callouses as well.


----------



## cedarcurve (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there bald people?


----------



## Southdown (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm noticing this year that my sheep are getting wool loss on areas, such as the legs and under the bellies.  I wasn't worried at first, but now I am wondering what is up with that?!  Hopefully someone else will have an answer.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Southdown said:
			
		

> I'm noticing this year that my sheep are getting wool loss on areas, such as the legs and under the bellies.  I wasn't worried at first, but now I am wondering what is up with that?!  Hopefully someone else will have an answer.


hmmm....sheep should have wool on their legs and bellies. Maybe external parasites?


----------



## Southdown (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't see anything on them (as far as bugs).  I pet them every day, so I hope I would see something, but maybe there are pests that are microscopic?  I really don't know about external pests for sheep; I would have to look it up.  But last year my sheep had full wool on the legs and bellies and this year it is patchy.  Nothing appears to be wrong.  They aren't truly "bald," but isn't correct either.


----------



## shy sheep (Aug 20, 2012)

Depending on what type of sheep you've got, right under their armpits, it's normal. My sheep have it and they're fine! -shy sheep


----------

